# Hello from Los Angeles



## kepler (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey everyone:

I'm John Theodore, aspiring composer for film/tv/video games. Besides composing, I write and play in a band (The Kepler Mission), and do some solo/singer-songwriter stuff as well under my name. Been chipping away at the proverbial block here in LA for the past decade or so, and have had the pleasure of interning for Hans Zimmer, Ramin Djawadi, and some smaller commercial composers during that time. It's been a busy year so far, musically speaking, and I'm excited to see what the rest of it has to offer. Also happy to be a part of this community (after years of lurking).


----------



## owenave (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello John nice to meet you. I am a composer, producer, Just invested a bunch in my computer setup with a bunvh of virtual instruments and setting up a network with my 3 computers using VEP6. I am out in the high desert Palmdale area.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi John T -- welcome! Kepler Mission is xlnt!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 23, 2016)

Welcome John.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 23, 2016)

hello!


----------

